# Puppy names



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

I just can't decide on a name for my new puppy. I've tried to narrow it down but there are so many lovely names. Here's my list:

Belle
Betty
Betsy
Tess
Lulu
Izzy

If you could help me decide that would be great


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We have a perfect record here on helping to name pups. Never once (that I know of) has someone come back and said "the names you guys all liked were wrong".

First we need more info. What colour is she, what is her temperment like, is she curly or smooth, is she skinny or chubby? A photo would be great!


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> We have a perfect record here on helping to name pups. Never once (that I know of) has someone come back and said "the names you guys all liked were wrong".
> 
> First we need more info. What colour is she, what is her temperment like, is she curly or smooth, is she skinny or chubby? A photo would be great!


I think I have posted a pic of her somewhere on here before. She's black with a white muzzle, white stripe down her chest, white paws and white tip of tail. She seems to be quite confident as she was the first pup to come to us and she enjoys her cuddles. I think she's wavy and quite skinny or average. I'll try to upload the pic of her


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I like them all, pull one out of a hat, or practise calling them and then eliminate the ones your not happy with xx


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

This is her! (If it works)


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Tessa, Izzy, Bella


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Betty or Tesla.
- wish I could call her 'mine', she is a real sweetie.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hummm I love old names! I think she could be a Dora? Quite like Mavis and Margo too! I like to add moo on the end of everything too (I'm just strange like that!) so maybe Millie or Molly? Millemoo! My friends just got a springer and called her Mabel? I think she could suit that too? Oooooh I remember the name choosing stage! It's sooo exciting!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute! I like betsy... Betsy boo x


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

*Puppy name*

Lexi, Maggie, Roxy, Remmy? Abbie, Carrie, Marnie, Poppy, Rosie, Winnie ( the Poo) lol


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Adorable! She sounds spunky . I think Izzy and Lulu are supper cute! I really like Izzy. You could even call her Lizzy .
For recall, perhaps it is easier to call out a two syllable name (esp if you have to yell, and by easier I mean for the dog to hear) rather than one, like belle (which was a name we were thinking about calling our pup too by the way--beauty and the beast is my favorite Disney movie you see haha)? Im not sure...that really is personal preference and might be silly advice haha. Practicing calling the names out is good advice. Otherwise I agree that Winnie is super cute or maybe Annie or Bella.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've heard two sylables and one hard consonant are best for recall. Not sure if z counts as a hard consonant? She looks like a mature name kind of girl. The colouring calls for a semi serious name because she is bound to be super smart.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your names are lovely. She is absolutely lovely. I always thought if I had a black female dog I would name her Ebony, Asha or Luna. Even though I've not themed my other girls on colour, I just there are lots of lovely black names. 

Out of your names it's got to be Betsy. She looks like a little Bette/Betsy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love your names but for done reason when I saw her picture I just thought .....

Clover x


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Your names are lovely. She is absolutely lovely. I always thought if I had a black female dog I would name her Ebony, Asha or Luna. Even though I've not themed my other girls on colour, I just there are lots of lovely black names.
> 
> Out of your names it's got to be Betsy. She looks like a little Bette/Betsy.


LOVE Ebony  Super excited to find out what her name will end up being. It is like we are sort of all adoptive parents of the little girl--in a weird, strange way.  I just love this forum, what can I say?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

The only one that I think that fits her is Winnie. Or Izzy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you!! I'm kind of leaning towards Betty or Izzy. I think I'll just have to wait until I get her to see what suits her best.


----------

